# Aftermarket Head Unit Wheel/MFD



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

So, I finally got my 2010 CC Lux. Love this car. 

First things first. Time to pull out the RCD510 and replace accordingly! 

I'm pretty suck I'd like to step up to a aftermarket In-Dash Nav Reciever... complete with satellite and, generally, a larger screen than the VW line of head units. I know there some of the RNS knockoffs, but they seem lacking in the XM/Sirus department and the OS's look... odd. 

I'm assuming any standard double-din will sit in the space provided, but how about wheel controls? 

Anyone have success retaining all wheel control properties? 

How about the MFD -- should I expect this to change as well? 

Looking for optimal combination of equipment to keep the wheel controls and MFD solid.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

what about the RNS-510? I just installed one in my car last weekend and it works great and you keep the factory look.


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

RNS-510 -- compared to something like an Alpine INA-W900BT or something else in that vein... it seems a bit lackluster. 

That being said, I'm tossed between having the factory look or a larger, more functional/responsive screen of some of the aftermarkets. 

If the RNS510 is the only way to retain all steering wheel controls and MFD, I may have no option.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

billyvegas said:


> So, I finally got my 2010 CC Lux. Love this car.
> 
> First things first. Time to pull out the RCD510 and replace accordingly!
> 
> ...


 the aftermarket stuff....you can get modules to retain some of the steering wheel controls. 

MFD display? No.


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> the aftermarket stuff....you can get modules to retain some of the steering wheel controls.
> 
> MFD display? No.


 Really? MFD just is non-existent with the aftermarket stuff? 

Interesting. 

What map package does the RNS make? I was looking forward to a Garmin map pack...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

if you want Garmin, you have to go aftermarket. 

VW uses either Tele Atlas or Navteq


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> if you want Garmin, you have to go aftermarket.
> 
> VW uses either Tele Atlas or Navteq


 Any experience with these vs. Garmin? I'm fairly reluctant to go against my Garmin allegience... Garmin never has seen to do me wrong. 

But, in the name of resale, wheel controls, and MFD... I seemingly don't have much hope. 

Is it possible to aftermarket install a backup cam with the RNS?


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

That also being said... is there any resale market for the RCD?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

checked again... VW uses Navteq. 

I don't have issues with Navteq on my Pioneer AVIC D3. 

According to this Link, the RNS-510 is aftermarket rear view camera compatible. Actual install details, I dunno


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

billyvegas said:


> That also being said... is there any resale market for the RCD?


 Yes I sold mine for around 500. 

I think staying with the OEM choices is a much better idea to keep all the controls and MFD Display. 

That being said I never had a problem with VW navigation/maps and I used to use Garmin standalone as well. 

Aftermarket is cheaper but to me doesn't flow as nice in the interior and will not let you fully integrate it. 
What features where you looking for to get with the aftermarket stereo that you may not have with the 510?


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

milan187 said:


> What features where you looking for to get with the aftermarket stereo that you may not have with the 510?


 I suppose I was looking forward to a larger screen and perhaps better bluetooth integration for my phone. Granted - I'm on Day 1 of ownership still, but I'm yet to get my phonebook to populate and such. 

The biggest points was larger screen, and Garmin. I can probably give those up -- as OEM seems to be the way to go... 

Any preferred places? Any details on the RNS you can give? (Im reading up on the forums now on it a bit, just asking for pointers/new revision notes/etc.) Initial searches show it clocking in around $1800...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/showthread.php?t=315570 --- big thread on a certain knockoff. 

the knockoffs uses a Windows CE type operating system, you should be able to get garmin software for it. 


however... no sat radio


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/showthread.php?t=315570 --- big thread on a certain knockoff.
> 
> the knockoffs uses a Windows CE type operating system, you should be able to get garmin software for it.


 I read up on the knockoffs for the Prius (when i was shopping one) and some for the VW... Seems to be a valid option but... I suppose I need to read up on some more reviews... 

Don't know if I trust a VW Proprietary OS or Windows CE (ugh) more... 

Also, I think most of these don't come with satellite radio... and the ones that offer add-on modules end up costing as much as the OEM usually... so in essence you get it all.. plus the SD Card slot for your maps. It does sound cool to be able to get any map and run it.. I just wonder how it actually works...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it's not VW proprietary OS... it's designed and made by Continental for the RNS-510


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

For better BT integration you want to upgrade your BT module to 9W7, 2010 use and older module that doesn't allow for some features for address book as well as streaming media from your phone etc. 

As fot he "clone" inits I had the Waywell WD6050 and was not really that happy! Had a battery drain issue and many other bugs. The OEM VW units do much better although the clones sometime have a few more features. 


Also the 510 will improve your BT experience as you will be able to use on screen phone controls, dial pad, address book and all that. 

As far as the RNS-510 goes, North American Version C is the latest and greatest but it's also pretty expensive. Look at the link, although you can find it cheaper. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...beQQitemZ290535003838QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo 

We discussed some B vs C differences the other day, so maybe look at this. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5216449-RNS-510-B-version-Vs-C-version 

Also DIY on how to do the swap 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-RNS-510-swap-DIY-with-pics&highlight=rns-510


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

I replaced my OEM unit in my 2009 CC Sport with a Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT. I purchased all the necessary modules (~$300 worth), had them professionally installed and the only steering wheel controlls that work is the Volume. My MDF is still fully functional with the exception on the radio/stereo display. IDK why the aftermarket has figured out how to get the rest working, but it's a little annoying:banghead:. With that being said, I am still extremely happy with the look, fit and performance of my aftermarket setup.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

billyvegas said:


> I suppose I was looking forward to a larger screen and perhaps better bluetooth integration for my phone. Granted - I'm on Day 1 of ownership still, but I'm yet to get my phonebook to populate and such.
> 
> The biggest points was larger screen, and Garmin. I can probably give those up -- as OEM seems to be the way to go...
> 
> Any preferred places? Any details on the RNS you can give? (Im reading up on the forums now on it a bit, just asking for pointers/new revision notes/etc.) Initial searches show it clocking in around $1800...


 How big of a screen do you want? I believe the RNS-510 is a 7" screen (Same size as RCD-510)


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

7" is an adequate screen... probably the largest available as well. 

I'm looking now for the best deal on the RNS...


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's what I went with (I have it in my garage, getting installed this weekend): 

1. Dash Kit: Metra 99-9011 
2. iPod connector: Pioneer CD-IU200V 
3. Harness: Scosche VWA-4B 
4. Steering Wheel Control: Axxess ASWC 
5. Rear View Camera: Lock Pick Bar-Cam 221 
6. Navigation: Pioneer AVIC-U220 
7. Head Unit: Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD 

I found great deals on these so it's a pretty economical solution. I'm also going to offset the cost by selling the RCD-510 that came in the car. GL!


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of the RNS-510 I just installed in my car


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> For what it's worth, here's what I went with (I have it in my garage, getting installed this weekend):
> 
> 1. Dash Kit: Metra 99-9011
> 2. iPod connector: Pioneer CD-IU200V
> ...


 Sounds nice -- I'd like to know how it goes once installed. 
Are you anticipating all wheel controls to be retained? And you would lose the MFD display with this too I'm thinking. 

The AVIC is a nice unit... for sure. This was around the aftermarket setup I was looking into. 

Is it possible to get an OEM rear camera build -- with the auto-tilting VW trunk latch? Just curious... I like the Night Vision rear cam...


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am definitely looking for a 510 used so if one of you guys are replacing PM me and we can work out a deal. 
Are the Sat receivers built into them or is it an add on? 
Same question for BT module? 
Love to have built in nav, but can;t do with out Sat radio 

Looks like some online have Sirus built in....can I take my current factory BT module off and use it on a 510?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

billyvegas said:


> 7" is an adequate screen... probably the largest available as well.
> 
> I'm looking now for the best deal on the RNS...


 Alpine has a 7" screen, 510 - 6 1/2"

http://www.mfd3.com/

Scott could probably help you out. I think he's got some used/older Version B's for sale too


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> I am definitely looking for a 510 used so if one of you guys are replacing PM me and we can work out a deal.
> Are the Sat receivers built into them or is it an add on?
> Same question for BT module?
> Love to have built in nav, but can;t do with out Sat radio
> ...


 PM sent!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess some people prefer stock (or stock look) over aftermarket but no way will I pay more for a stock unit over aftermarket unless I'm giving up major features. But if the lost features of an OEM unit is minimal, the features on an aftermarket HU should well make up for it. As long as I can control the volume, that's all the I need. Change the stations from the wheel is just bonus. Even now, I still click on the HU for getting direct stations. Display on the MFD, never used it. 

I apologize if I missed it above but I quickly skimmed through the posts but besides MFD display, what other OEM features are lost from going with an aftermarket HU? Voice controls and BT still work?


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Funny this topic came up. I was looking into trying to replace my stock unit also. But I don't want to lose some of the steering wheel controls. Basically just the volume and station changing. But like someone else said. I would never pay more for a stock head unit over a aftermarket one. You get way more features with the aftermarket. So the only thing stopping me is losing steering wheel controls


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Funny this topic came up. I was looking into trying to replace my stock unit also. But I don't want to lose some of the steering wheel controls. Basically just the volume and station changing. But like someone else said. I would never pay more for a stock head unit over a aftermarket one. You get way more features with the aftermarket. So the only thing stopping me is losing steering wheel controls


 Yeah, and the fact of having pre-amp outputs to be able to control your entire system from the HU (if you plan on running ext amps, etc). And many of them have virtually no buttons, can't get any cleaner than that. 

Another thing I need to find out in addition to what I posted above: could an aftermarket HU still use the iPod adapter in the glove box and the aux jack in the center arm console.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Yeah, and the fact of having pre-amp outputs to be able to control your entire system from the HU (if you plan on running ext amps, etc). And many of them have virtually no buttons, can't get any cleaner than that.
> 
> Another thing I need to find out in addition to what I posted above: could an aftermarket HU still use the iPod adapter in the glove box and the aux jack in the center arm console.


 It would be nice to be able to keep the aux in the center armrest console. I doubt it though. And any aftermarket HU comes with a aux output on the front of it nowadays


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> It would be nice to be able to keep the aux in the center armrest console. I doubt it though. And any aftermarket HU comes with a aux output on the front of it nowadays


 Also, I think most aftermarket HU have CD changer controls which can be used for aux using an adapter (I've been doing this for years w/Kenwood HUs). As long as I can identify the wires going to the aux, I can just connect them to the adapter going to the CD changer controls.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I guess some people prefer stock (or stock look) over aftermarket but no way will I pay more for a stock unit over aftermarket unless I'm giving up major features. But if the lost features of an OEM unit is minimal, the features on an aftermarket HU should well make up for it. As long as I can control the volume, that's all the I need. Change the stations from the wheel is just bonus. Even now, I still click on the HU for getting direct stations. Display on the MFD, never used it.
> 
> I apologize if I missed it above but I quickly skimmed through the posts but besides MFD display, what other OEM features are lost from going with an aftermarket HU? Voice controls and BT still work?


 VW BT, IPod adaptor, Aux and voice control, more likely than not will not work.

Have to use aftermarket or radio modules. 

That said, if your new HU has BT, etc... You might be able to retain MFSW control....


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone have any shots of an aftermarket head unit replacing the stock? I'd like to see hwo it looks...

As you can tell - I haven't decided on what to do yet. Hard to almost pay double for a OEM when the after market is almost half price...


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll take a pic tonight of the one I put in and post it for you here.


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Aftermarket Head Unit pics*

There are some minor gaps around the edges(mostly top), I think because the installer screwed up... but no one has ever noticed. Most think it's stock, until they see the PIONEER emblem.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would love to do something like that pioneer radio, but just dont want to lose my steering wheel functions....looks really nice by the way


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> i would love to do something like that pioneer radio, but just dont want to lose my steering wheel functions....looks really nice by the way


I have the Pioneer setup and still have the steering wheel functionality (volume, track skip). PAC wiring does the trick! :beer:


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

That looks pretty solid...

Getting the volume to work would be nice, the phone controls on the wheel I don't seem to use too much. 

That being said, the MFD jut being black seems like a waste...


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

If you really want it to look OEM there are kits out there that have a one piece fascias out there. Search eBay.uk











Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

With aftermarket HU - do you retain ANY MFD displays, or is it blacked out? I'd think it could retain MPG info and such at least... and master configuration setup info...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

billyvegas said:


> With aftermarket HU - do you retain ANY MFD displays, or is it blacked out? I'd think it could retain MPG info and such at least... and master configuration setup info...


The trip computer functions/Setup menu's will still operate as those are independent of the radio functions.

Pretty sure you will lose volume controls, MDI(ipod) connector functions and I believe phone functionality from the steering wheel controls. Definitely not an expert on after market radios.


----------



## billyvegas (Feb 20, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> The trip computer functions/Setup menu's will still operate as those are independent of the radio functions.
> 
> Pretty sure you will lose volume controls, MDI(ipod) connector functions and I believe phone functionality from the steering wheel controls. Definitely not an expert on after market radios.


I think they sell attachments to retain volume controls... phone controls will be dead but I could live without that... the Head Unit shoudl have a decent interface Id think...


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> If you really want it to look OEM there are kits out there that have a one piece fascias out there. Search eBay.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been searching everywhere for something like this! :beer:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a bit of an audiophile so I think I'm gonna sacrifice wheels for a system (for now). I already have one blown speaker so that escalates my interest for upgrading the stereo.

One poster mentioned he retained his steering wheel controls (volume and track nav) using a PAC adapter. 

Here's what Crutchfield says:

Installation Details for your 2011 Volkswagen CC Sedan
» Your vehicle has no accessory power lead at the receiver. The integration adapter provides the accessory power you will need for your new receiver.
PAC C2R-VW2 $129.99
» No antenna adaptor is available for your vehicle and your factory antenna cannot be used at this time. In order for your aftermarket stereo to receive radio reception, you must purchase and install an FM/AM antenna.
» You'll lose your factory XM capability if you replace your factory radio.
» You'll lose factory SIRIUS Satellite Radio capability if you replace the factory radio.
» You'll lose the factory navigation feature if the factory radio is removed.

For those who run an aftermarket HU, did you guys give up FM/AM antenna and satellite as listed above? Although I rarely listen to radio, I'd like to have it just in case. Same for satellite, if the HU is satellite ready, could it utilize the factory antenna?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I have full AM/FM radio controls with my Pioneer. I could get satellite but have to purchase an adapter (didn't because of Pandora). I also retained phone controls in the OEM display but had to purchase a BT adapter for sound (CD-BTB200). All in all I have all the functionality I would ever want. All steering wheel controls on the left work, all on the right except no OEM phone sound. Obviously I bypassed the DVD and video so it plays in front for the wifey and on the headrest monitors for the boys. Rear view camera with distance control. Direct Pandora functionality through HU. iPod music videos, tv shows, etc all controlled through HU with album art, etc. Direct plug and play games in the back for the kids. Overall, I'm really happy, and it didn't cost a lot of money.


----------



## aero_eng16 (Mar 22, 2007)

i29gtaylor said:


> For what it's worth, here's what I went with (I have it in my garage, getting installed this weekend):
> 
> 1. Dash Kit: Metra 99-9011
> 2. iPod connector: Pioneer CD-IU200V
> ...


How well does the Axxess ASWC work with the right side controls and the MFD? I've got the Connects2 with an AVIC-Z110BT in my GLI and it's not bad, but it's not configurable at all. I'm thinking of going with the new Kenwood DNX9980HD, so I'm exploring my options.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I'm a bit of an audiophile so I think I'm gonna sacrifice wheels for a system (for now). I already have one blown speaker so that escalates my interest for upgrading the stereo.
> 
> One poster mentioned he retained his steering wheel controls (volume and track nav) using a PAC adapter.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of audio as well... RNS-315 --> Audison BitOne --> Alpine PDXF6 active to Hertz MLK165/PDXM6 to a Hertz HX250 10". 

Have to install it all of course, including OEM backup camera sitting in my trunk. RNS-315 will play/decode MP4/M4A/Apple Lossless files.  


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## AlfaNewB (Jan 18, 2013)

*here is an alpine kit*

unfortunatly this kit is not available inthe US, yes there is a perfect fit kit available but only has volume knob integration, no MFD support. unless you can get this kit shipped over to the US. 

http://www.alpine.com.au/showItem.php?item_id=297


----------

